# More on sale @ Riverboat Works!



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

We are also offering 25% off all PFDs, 10% to 15% all other remaining boats in stock. Grab and Go frames @ 15% off. Clothing @ 20% off, SUP paddles @30% off, and wetsuits @ 50% off.


----------

